# bmw style, compact antenna



## bosnac (Mar 28, 2004)

Saw a cooper today with the new, compact BMW style roof antenna- very nice. I cant seem to find any info on the web about this (including the mini site). Has anyone had one of these on their minis and if so, how?
Thanks


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

Dunno what antenna you're referring to, but there are several shorty antennas available for the MINI. I have a 6" antenna that came from http://www.rspeed.net and just ordered a different 6" from http://www.mossmini.com - - under $25 for each one.

For what it's worth, the factory antenna on my '04 MCS has the same BMW part number as the factory antenna on my '02 Z3 Roadster.


----------

